# .avi (torrent file) problems with video



## bschiller16 (Jul 13, 2008)

I have problems with watching my .avi files. Why isn't there any video in this video file?? I have audio working properly. I am using Window Vista, and have the latest updated version of WMP. My only problem is it doesn't play the .avi files with video. Is there a program that will play the video or is there a patch? or something?

Any help would be appreciated. I am also using the client utorrent to download my avi. files if that could show some sort of problem.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

under the forum rules we offer no help with p2p ect.


----------

